# 3d rules and regs



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here a link for the Canadian rules, up grade january 2010
http://www.fca.ca/images/stories/FCA/Rules/FCARuleseng2008(January2010).pdf


----------



## Bchunter3006 (Apr 27, 2010)

To be honest, I almost hate scoring when I shoot 3D. I go there to have fun, and while shooting for score and scoring sometimes is, and can be fun, I find more enjoyment in just shooting hunting shots, sometimes using a rangefinder, and just goofing off. :tongue:


----------

